# [Aporte] Amplificador 20W de bajo presupuesto.



## Sr. Domo (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola señores foreros 

Les presento un pequeño ampli de 20W con fuente simple (+30V) de _bajo presupuesto_ (diseño propio), pues con 75 pesos o US $5 compran todos los componentes. A pesar de ser de una potencia relativamente baja, vaya que suena fuerte 

Esquemático:


Es un amplificador estable, de calentamiento moderado _porque dosmetros dijo que violó las normas del foro _, y tiene buen rendimiento cuando se usa como amplificador para subwoofer: no hay calentamiento excesivo. A pesar de funcionar con fuente simple, ofrece buenos bajos, esto lo comprobé con varios subwoofers que tengo que están hechos con el ojímetro  ya se imaginarán que no son calculados ni nada y aún así funciona muy bien.

Es un amplificador que puede hacerlo el no tan principiante, pues no requiere ajuste alguno y funciona a la primera sin problemas, pudiéndolo usar para un equipo de audio de potencia moderada, o en mi caso, lo usaré también uno de estos para un bafle amplificado semi-portátil.

De acuerdo a lo que dice el multisim, casi podría decirse que es Hi-Fi, pues tiene una distorsión de 0.023% a 12W 8 ohm, pero bueno...

Funciona a 8, 4 y hasta 2 ohm si quieren, nada más cambiando los transistores finales por unos MJE3055 por ejemplo, podemos usarlo con más seguridad a 2 ohm. 
Usando transistores como los MJE3055 podemos usarlo en BTL a 4 ohm como mínimo y obteniendo más de 40W.

Requiere una fuente simple de 30V 2A si lo usamos a 8 ohm, y unos 5A si lo usamos a 2 ohm. 
Es un amplificador accesible, pues permite que usemos cualquier transistor prácticamente, nada más respetando que los transistores pequeños tengan una Ic de 100mA y un Vce de 40V por lo menos. Y para los transistores grandes, hasta los TIP31 sirven pero para 8 ohm solamente. 
En mi caso lo usé para dos baflecitos de 7W 8 ohm para medios y altos, por lo que modifiqué C1 y C3 a 1uF, teniendo un sonido muuuy potente pero con claridad, obviamente sin abusar porque los estropeo.

Requiere un disipador de por lo menos 5cm x 10cm x 2cm, aunque podemos ir al aluminio a que nos corten un pedazo de perfil de 10cm y listo 

En fin, les dejo su "datasheet" y el PDF con 9 copias del PCB listo para imprimir y hacer con el método de la plancha. 

En el datasheet lo especifico, pero más vale que aquí también lo haga: Si usan el PCB que sugiero, *NO* conecten el altavoz directamente a la salida, conecten el capacitor de 2200uF en serie con el altavoz para bloquear la componente DC. El capacitor de salida es externo para que no nos preocupemos porque dejé un espacio de 1" en el PCB para el capacitor y el que compré es de 2" y también para que el PCB sea más chico y no desperdiciemos valioso espacio en el PCB, así que el PCB es de 1"x1.4" aprox., y requiere cierta experiencia al soldar, ya que hay pistas y donas algo juntas. 

Igual, si lo piden, puedo crear el PCB más grande y con suficiente espacio para el capacitor de salida para que el proyecto se vea más compacto 

Saludos!


----------



## edmundo2009 (Jun 16, 2015)

Muy buen proyecto, una duda solamente los circuitos impresos si están para el método de plancha, por tu atención gracias, lo quiero armar.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola.

Sip, los circuitos impresos están para usarse con el método de la plancha. Para usarlos con el método de serigrafía necesitarás invertirlos o "espejearlos".

Saludos.


----------



## edmundo2009 (Jun 17, 2015)

otra vez yo disculpa la pregunta pero checo tu impreso con la serigrafia del documento donde estan la disposicion de los componentes y la verdad esta al reves



si lo plancho en la felonica va a quedar mal el circuito


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2015)

Si tal al reves invertilo, porque hacer tanto lío por algo que cada uno puede solucionar..


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola. 

El diseño para imprimir está "visto del lado de los componentes", o sea que cuando lo transfieras lo verás al revés (viéndolo del lado del cobre) pero viéndolo desde el lado de los componentes estará igual que la imagen de disposición de componentes.

O sea que debes armarlo viendo tu plaquita desde el lado de los componentes para que las perforaciones coincidan 

No queda mal si lo haces así, pues ya lo armé y funciona muy bien 

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 16, 2015)

Hola Sres. Foreros 

Les presento la versión 2.0 del PCB de este ampli. ¿Qué trae esta nueva versión del PCB?

1. Mayor espaciado del PCB (3" x 1.5")
2. Ampli estéreo sobre mismo PCB con posibilidad de recortar el PCB en caso de querer un ampli mono.
3. Capacitor de salida externo para que no haya problemas de espaciado.
4. Posibilidad de montar resistencias de 1/4W horizontalmente.
5. Mayor márgen de espacio para componentes, ideal para los que se les complique hacer PCBs muy comprimidos.
6. Uso de transistores tipo BC557/BC547 o transistores con pines C-B-E

Nota: Si ven algún error en el PCB no duden en avisarme.

Dejo PDFs de PCB para imprimir y Posicionado de componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## edmundo2009 (Jul 16, 2015)

Excelente, muchas gracias ahora mejor lo armo con este nuevo diseño


----------



## Arnel (Mar 28, 2021)

Armé este amplificador pero no me funcionó alguien me podría ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2021)

Foto del montaje ? Fuente ?
De que manera no anda ?
Algún dato o adivinamos ?


----------



## Arnel (Mar 31, 2021)

Cuando lo conecto a la fuente se escucha como un pitido y no da señal.


----------



## tremex (Mar 31, 2021)

Por lo que vi soporta hasta 38 V,  o sea que si le pongo 35 andará bien.


----------

